# Boffo Bassoon



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I've liked the bassoon since I first heard Peter and the Wolf as a child -- though my own grandpas were nothing like that! Anyway, there's not a lot of music showing the instrument off, so it's always nice to hear something new.

Today I heard Hummel's "Grand Bassoon Concerto" in F, an excellent and fun piece. I'm liking Hummel better and better! So what bassoon pieces do you like?

Here's the whole thing.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

The bassoonist in this formidable work by Villa-Lobos is fantastic, I think.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

The mozart concerto is quite good. I also am fond of a bassoon quartet called the caliban quartet.


----------

